# Kanalname für Youtube und Website



## Grotix (17. Juli 2015)

*Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Hey also ich will eine Website machen und einen Youtube Kanal 
Ich machs einfach als hobby ich render schon länger videos und so.
Ich will eine Website machen wo man alle Spiele sehen kann die ich schon durchhabe so ne Art Bibliothek.
Nur ich brauche noch einen Namen für das Ganze. Sowas wie "PlayMassive" oder so was halt passt. "Gamethek" oder so geht auch oder? Habt ihr paar ideen?

Danke


----------



## Salanto (17. Juli 2015)

*Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

xXRektumeindringerHDXx :ugly

Kleiner Scherz : DieZockerstube hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Grotix (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Hahahah nein 

Naja nicht schlecht aber klingt nicht so profesionell


----------



## S754 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Kommt drauf an. Was für eine Zielgruppe hast du?


----------



## Grotix (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Hauptsächlich Gamer. Ich mache dann die Videos und lade sie hoch damit andere zb schauen können wie es im Spiel weitergeht wenn sie nicht mehr weiterwissen oder einfach mal schauen um was es da geht.
Auf der Website sollen dann alle Spiele aufgelistet sein wie so eine Art Bibliothek. Und ich will nicht so Lets Plays machen und nen Zockernamen haben sondern einen Namen der das beschreibt was ich mache. So wie bei Machinima oder so.


----------



## S754 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Was genau definierst du als "Gamer"? Welche Richtung genau (Shooter, RPG, MMO, Action, Strategie, Nintendo etc.) das ist wichtig.
Falls du alles zusammen machen willst: Kommt nicht gut an.


----------



## Grotix (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Neuere Games die man so durchspielen kann. Battlefield, Call of Duty usw
Also Shooter und Actionspiele.

Aber nicht so einen namen der beschreibt das ich jetzt shooter spiele sonder das einfach kurz und bündig beschreibt was ich da genau mache. Also eine Spielebibliothek wo ich spiele durchspiele und diese dann hochlade damit andere Leute sich das anschauen können wenn sie in einem Spiel nicht mehr weiterwissen oder so.
Sowas wie Gameothek oder sowas wo der name gleich aussagt: Da kann ich nachschauen wenn ich mir ein Spiel anschauen möchte wenn ich es mir vllt kaufen will.
Gamer definiere ich in dem Fall als jemanden der Spiele am PC spielt egal ob regelmäßig oder nur ab und zu.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Vielleicht Gamefix?

Netflix + Games?  kA bin nicht gut in Namen Ausdenken xD


----------



## Grotix (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Danke aber gefällt mir nicht soo gut


----------



## kero81 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Nenn dich einfach "Der 15544584642877241878te Lets Player...


----------



## Grotix (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Nein hab ich nicht vor
Und will auch kein Lets Player sein


----------



## kero81 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Dann nenn dich "IchweißnixaberdavonvielmitGaming". BTW, was soll eigentlich der Thread hier bezwecken?! bekommst Du das echt nicht auf den Appel Dir nen Namen für den Kanal und die Website (warum reicht dir nicht die "Playlist" bei Youtube als Bibliothek?!) einfallen zu lassen?! Denke das solltest Du schon selbst überlegen...


----------



## Grotix (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Hätte gerne tipps bin nicht so kreativ


----------



## S754 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Wenn du nicht so kreativ bist, wie willst du dann eine Website machen?


----------



## Grotix (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Mir fällt nur kein Name für das ganze ein die Idee hab ich ja auch schon seit langem und weiß wie es aussehen soll.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

*Gamesaver* - Wortspiel aus Savegame und dir, dem Retter der verlorenen Seelen, die auf deine Seite kommen?
Oder *gamebits * - Aus Bit(kleinste Informationseinheit) und dem englischen bit, was man als Schnipsel der Spiele verstehen kann, die du hochlädst.

kA überleg dir einfach etwas verrücktes und nimm es. Solltest du(entgegen all unserer Erwartungen hier) Erfolg haben, kannst du sicher dir noch einen anderen Namen suchen.(ist ja bei Youtube ganz einfach sich umzubenennen)


----------



## Grotix (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

ja sowas wie gamebits such ich  aber gibts leider schon


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*



Grotix schrieb:


> ja sowas wie gamebits such ich  aber gibts leider schon



Jep, hätte vorher googlen sollen. Aber wenn mir sowas innerhalb von 5 Minuten eingefallen ist, solltest du dir auch was überlegen können.


----------



## kero81 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*



Grotix schrieb:


> Mir fällt nur kein Name für das ganze ein die Idee hab ich ja auch schon seit langem und weiß wie es aussehen soll.



Wen haste denn gefragt wegen deinem Nickname?!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Warum fragst du auf PCGH. Hier kommen nur Dumme antworten.


----------



## Grotix (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Wollte ja nur hilfe. Wie findet ihr gamethek?


----------



## kero81 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Hm, nicht so gut. Warum nicht einfach Grotix?!


----------



## Salanto (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hm, nicht so gut. Warum nicht einfach Grotix?!



Der Name hat irgendwie was von Grottig


----------



## Grotix (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Nix grottig... Das ist vllt ein zockername. Ich suche einen namen für mein projekt sowas wie gamebits oder so


----------



## WindowsXP (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

GamePix's

Game = sollte klar sein

Pix's = eine Anlehnung an Pixel und Pic's (Pictures)

Wobei ich gerade sah, dass bereits ein Kanal existiert der GamePix heißt. GamePix's ist aber verfügbar.


----------



## Grotix (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Ok danke aber soll schon was sein was noch keiner hat


----------



## kero81 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Laß es einfach sein. Wenn Dir schon kein Name einfällt wird das alles nix. Investiere deine Zeit lieber in was Sinnvolles...


----------



## Grotix (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Ne warum ich mach das was ich will und mir fehlt nur der name. War schon immer mein traum und ich werd das auch machen


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Ganz ehrlich, wer kommt denn bei BF oder CoD in der Story nicht weiter? Die haben jeweils keinen Anspruch und dauern nur ein paar Stunden. 
Außerdem gibts schon gefühlt 10.000 andere Leute die die Walkthroughs machen. Wie willst du da aus der Masse herausstechen?


----------



## Grotix (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Is doch scheiß egal hauptsache mir machts spaß und das tut es auch. 
Und es gibt auch noch andere spiele. Und natürlich wird dann das spiel vorbestellt und sofort hochgeladen nach dem aufnehmen.neue spielr bekommen natürlich mehr klicks weil es andere sehen wollen wie das game so is


----------



## kero81 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Mehr klicks bekommen Leute die bekannt sind, viele abonennten haben oder einfach nur gut sind bei dem was sie machen. Das hat rein garnix damit zu tun das ein Spiel neu ist.


----------



## Grotix (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Stimmt aber ich denke mal jemand schaut sich lieber ein Spiel an was gerade rausgekommen ist. Aber egal ich brauch nen namen


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*



kero81 schrieb:


> Mehr klicks bekommen Leute die bekannt sind, viele abonennten haben oder einfach nur gut sind bei dem was sie machen. Das hat rein garnix damit zu tun das ein Spiel neu ist.



Vor allem haben diese allesamt ihren eigenen Stil gefunden, mit dem sie sich von der Masse absetzen. Ob das Spiel neu oder alt ist, tut wirklich nix zur Sache - im Gegenteil, denn dass man versucht, der erste zu sein mit dem posten eines neuen Spieles, tut jeder 08/15 Let's Player. Da machst du dir keine Freunde damit, erstens sind die chancen, zuerst ein Video eines Spieles zu posten geringer als ein Sechser im Lotto plus Zusatzzahl, zweiten weil du dich damit überhaupt nicht von der Masse absetzen kannst und somit kaum Klicks bekommen wirst und drittens weil das ganze dann sehr in Schwerstarbeit ausarten kann.

Ich würde dir vorschlagen, erst mal ein eigenes Konzept für dich zu finden, um dich von den anderen abzusetzen. Das kann auch die Namensfindung vereinfachen weil man dann eben den Namen jenes Konzeptes ebentuell mit einbauen kann.


----------



## PigeonJonas (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Kann mich den Foristen nur anschließen.

Der Name ist egal. Leute wie "Gronkh" oder "PewDiePie" wurden auch berühmt, obwohl der Name keine Assoziationen weckt.

Nimm deinen Gamertag oder sonst etwas, womit du dich persönlich identifizieren kannst. Das motiviert auch, weiterhin guten Content zu liefern


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kanalname für Youtube und Website*

Im Gaming-Bereich schaffst Du es eigentlich nur, wenn Du einen einprägsamen Namen hast, dich auf etwas spezialisierst und bereit bist Kohlen in die Hand zu nehmen. Die Leute sehen Dich ohne Werbung einfach nicht. 
Kleines Beispiel dafür ist der Lets-Player und Jumpcutter Corruptet. Er hat es in kürzester Zeit auf über 20 000 Abos gebracht und dürfte langsam Richtung Gewinnzone laufen. Er hat die ersten 2000 Abonnenten aktiv Werbung auf Youtube gekauft.
https://www.youtube.com/user/CorruptedCast


----------

